# Emerging Asian countries set to become more attractive for foreigners



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A new generation of Asian Tiger Cub countries with rising prosperity are emerging and set to attract more expats and foreign investment, a survey suggests.*Indonesia is the fastest growing in terms of prosperity, entering the top 15 for the first time in the Legatum Institute Prosperity Index.*Malaysia, Vietnam, Thailand and Indonesia all appear in the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Emerging Asian countries set to become more attractive for foreigners...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

